# Problème lecture de livres numériques



## ionshunt (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je m'adresse à vous car j'ai un problème de lectures de livres sur IPad 2. 

En effet, certaines appli présentant une bibliothèque n'affiche plus correctement les livres. 

Est ce depuis la MAJ IOS ?

Merci de vos réponses.

ION


----------

